# Credit Card Shooters



## Hrawk

Just playing around tonight with some ideas for making a credit card sized shooter (50 x 80mm)

Here are a few ideas so far, thought I'd share them with you.


----------



## e~shot

Middle ones in frist row and last row


----------



## Knoll

Send one of each. I'll let ya know which ones work.


----------



## Charles

These look good. I will no doubt try at least some of them. Thanks for posting these.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SlingGal

I thought about glueing a few old gift cards together and using the "card multiplex" for a slingshot..... Hmmm.... I like the design at lower right... Might have to try it!

-Restita


----------



## Danny0663

these look great!
i'm leaning towards the middle right









Mini shooters are always fun to plink with.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Look like some cool designs. Hopefully someone will build a couple & give us a report.


----------



## ZDP-189

That's a great idea! It is similar in concept to the altoids tin-compatible series that I made, except they are smaller. I presume that if you're making them credit card sized, then you plan to fit them into a wallet and will make them no thicker than 3.5mm.

Here are the challenges:
TTF doesn't work. Essentially it shoots like a PFS with a pure OTT action
The fork gap shape / tips need undercut to keep the bands on
Flexibility and structural strength is an issue if you are using plastic credit cards
Grip is a problem; you need a lanyard
Sharp edges and protrusions may make for an uncomfortable grip

I will update these attachments later; I will experiment with a pinkie hole derivative.









PDF


----------



## lightgeoduck

Danny0663 said:


> these look great!
> i'm leaning towards the middle right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini shooters are always fun to plink with.


That's my pick as well.. since its such a small size I feel that would be the most comfortable design.

LGD


----------



## newconvert

ZDP-189 said:


> That's a great idea! It is similar in concept to the altoids tin-compatible series that I made, except they are smaller. I presume that if you're making them credit card sized, then you plan to fit them into a wallet and will make them no thicker than 3.5mm.
> 
> Here are the challenges:
> TTF doesn't work. Essentially it shoots like a PFS with a pure OTT action
> The fork gap shape / tips need undercut to keep the bands on
> Flexibility and structural strength is an issue if you are using plastic credit cards
> Grip is a problem; you need a lanyard
> Sharp edges and protrusions may make for an uncomfortable grip
> I will update these attachments later; I will experiment with a pinkie hole derivative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDF


you could use thin aluminum, or Ti. but these look like fun to shoot


----------



## Hrawk

I recently picked up a few meters of 50 x 3mm aluminium plate and that is the material I intend to use. Polish that baby to a mirror finish and spray with a colour tinted lacquer.


----------



## newconvert

can't wait to see the protos, if i had to pick? it would be all of them!


----------



## Deltaboy1984

_Cool Idea!_


----------



## Jesus Freak

I got a question? Do you get a hand slap with short forks?


----------



## Hrawk

Jesus Freak said:


> I got a question? Do you get a hand slap with short forks?


Never, provided you are using the right strength bands for your ammo.


----------



## alfshooter

Thank you very much, great ideas, great job.

Deshacer cambios


----------



## JetBlack

Could not find this thread, bump


----------



## leon13

thanks a lot i love this forum keaps me bussy


----------



## tomshot123

Hmmmmm thinking of making one from orange acrylic 3mm...


----------



## OcTToO

Eeesh man, I've been putting enough shooters on my credit card, it's about time it starts returning the favor...


----------



## SlingDaddy

Top right looks interesting, and the one you might best hope to explain away as something other than a slingshot!


----------



## Darklord

These ideas look awesome I like the middle row


----------



## flipgun

Those free floor samples from Home depot would be really nice for those.


----------



## dannytsg

Thanks for the template. I have some spare timber from an old bedding box I broke up yesterday so these will work perfectly on the wooden slats. :king:


----------



## timmmy

i started making one today... i used 10mm pylywood, so its a bit thicker, but came out great... still needs some more sandingand shapeing but i really wanted to take some test shots today, that's why the rubber is cut a bit sloppy, and the leather in to thin(but it was the only piece i had).. hope to finish it this weekend...

tnx for the templates... they are awsome...


----------



## DawnEvil

Jesus Freak said:


> I got a question? Do you get a hand slap with short forks?


I need to get my hand slapped every time I use a credit card. This looks like a better use for them than the conventional one.


----------



## mopep

i would rather have one of those slings in my walledet then a stupid creditcard wich doesnt have mony on it anyway 

i like them a lot ...


----------



## Hrawk

Made from 3mm thick aluminium plate, they are VERY capable shooters.

And fit in the wallet nicely.


----------



## y.o.r.k

Hrawk said:


> Just playing around [...]


me too 

great idea!

Maybe real cards, 3 or 4 of them will work.


----------



## JetBlack

Finally made one, not finished in pic, shoots great with tex tubes and small ammo


----------



## JetBlack

Oh yeah its poly


----------



## y.o.r.k

I did it!

I took 4 creditcards, cut the shape with a little excess and glued them with "UHU plus schnellfest 2-K-Epoxidharzkleber"
>> click <<
After curing I sanded the Cards, for the roundings I used partial a Dreml.

Now I have a nice little pocketshoter


----------



## y.o.r.k

these 4 cards are really strong, I think I'll try TheraBand gold.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Yes cool, now you have always a slinga in your pocket, good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## James Cooksey

hmmmm looks good now to find some old national trust cards..............


----------



## wkhybo

Thank you very much


----------



## y.o.r.k

the template


----------



## Ravensbull

Hello guys! Seeing as I have not noticed any mention of this source of material(?) I'm in flux with mentioning a source of "SUGAR" material for these offspring of Hrawks! I'm ashamed if I missed this bus,but,Semi/heavy truck & trailer mudflaps...?! Hdpe? Ooh I'm feeling dumb in the lurking...What I have is about 3/16" or 4mm thick plain white off-cuts from being a Fleet Technology Engineer! No fooling anybody... From "grease monkeying" to pay the bills...I wish now i had saved more after boss said "in the dumpsters or take it home!" Cheep though,they were 24" wide×36" long. So when trimmed I have a few strips approximately 6"×24" Strips. Brand new full size they are 10-16 dollars here


----------



## moongalba

Would you be kind enough to recommend tube length and size please. My local shop sells black, green, blue and yellow tubing.

Moongalba


----------



## Hrawk

Can't really recommend sorry.

Tube size, depends totally on what ammo you plan on shooting.

Length of bands is a factror of your own draw length and the maximum elongation of the particular rubber you plan on using.

For myself with a 860mm draw length and shooting 6.35mm steel bb, I use either:

Single strand 2040 tuning cut at approx 185mm or Thera Band gold, straight cut 10mm @ 160mm long.


----------



## amm1266

I've made Altoids can shooter now it will be a credit card one ...


----------



## resortera

i gona make my angle grinder cry whit this, i whant the colection 5m thick


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Incredible idea...from NSW Australia no less! (north south west?? lol)

Suggestion...since the Altoids contest went so well with zillions of neat inventions, why not have a credit card contest based on, say, a MasterDebt card dimension?

This would be cool for those like me who can't get an Altoids tin. I do have some expired credit cards however I can use as a size regimen. (I own no active credit cards nor own a TV).

Just a suggestion...Charles, whatcha think? You scout mastered the Altoids run, why not do a credit card contest? Or better still, a "Credit Card Event" with no judging to uncomplicate the thing? Just a sharing of community ideas...no hurt feelings, no competition.

Or just start a thread, Fred... Credit Card Shooters

A length, width and thickness rule set. Since one can't place a shooter inside a credit card as would be with an Altoids tin, how would one "judge it" other than a side by side comparison? So just a sharing of credit card sized shooters of X thickness might be good. Aluminum, stainless steel, plastics, G10.... and don't require a video... not all of us are videographers, me especially.


----------



## resortera

Chuck Daehler said:


> Incredible idea...from NSW Australia no less! (north south west?? lol)
> 
> Suggestion...since the Altoids contest went so well with zillions of neat inventions, why not have a credit card contest based on, say, a MasterDebt card dimension?
> 
> This would be cool for those like me who can't get an Altoids tin. I do have some expired credit cards however I can use as a size regimen. (I own no active credit cards nor own a TV).
> 
> Just a suggestion...Charles, whatcha think? You scout mastered the Altoids run, why not do a credit card contest? Or better still, a "Credit Card Event" with no judging to uncomplicate the thing? Just a sharing of community ideas...no hurt feelings, no competition.
> 
> Or just start a thread, Fred... Credit Card Shooters
> 
> A length, width and thickness rule set. Since one can't place a shooter inside a credit card as would be with an Altoids tin, how would one "judge it" other than a side by side comparison? So just a sharing of credit card sized shooters of X thickness might be good. Aluminum, stainless steel, plastics, G10.... and don't require a video... not all of us are videographers, me especially.


im in it was pure plasure read thos altoids threds and the ss maked pure awsomnes ty for make it posible i love pokets (for my 8 1/2 inch hand a lot of slings are poket sizes lol)


----------



## Rok Makovec

Also make the y.o.r.k. out of 4mm plywood. Sanded to 2000grit and oiled with linseed oil. Put some theraband green on it and it shoots very good and it is also very comfortabe to hold it. Is my new favourite EDC slingshot.


----------



## Rok Makovec

Also make the y.o.r.k. out of 4mm plywood. Sanded to 2000grit and oiled with linseed oil. Put some theraband green on it and it shoots very good and it is also very comfortabe to hold it. Is my new favourite EDC slingshot.


----------



## Duke1066

And now I know what to do with my small scrap kydex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess

I need this in my life.


----------

